# Choosing a rod for 150gr



## barty b (Dec 31, 2004)

O.K. I am coming to the conclusion that I do not like the Century G5 sport. It has a soft tip and a stiff mid section and a stiff butt.
I am thinking about going back to a Primo Synchro but I want a true tournament rod.
I LOVE the Vmax for 90-125g but 150g seems a little much. I would like to try something with a little more flex in the mid section. Any suggestions..Tommy..anyone?


----------



## chris storrs (Aug 25, 2005)

how bout the zippy full tournament .... i casted one at 14' several times on a practice day..it has a soft tip and a good amount of flex in the mid section if im remembering right....but i havent casted as many bigger(more powerful than primo synchro) zippys/centurys as tommy or others so im camparing among a fairly small group of rods...

fyi rod still whipped my arse even tho it felt "soft"..ill stick in the 13' range for a while lol..
maybe once im all growed up
hope im not remembering the wrong name....


----------



## terpfan (May 30, 2002)

i'm not an expert, but tournament rod should have flexible tip with stiff mid/butt section??


----------



## fish bucket (Dec 5, 2002)

you may not be an expert,but you're right.they feel stiff in the middle0butt,yet when properly loaded they will bend quite a lot.look at some casting videos and see how far those rods are bent.


----------



## Tommy (Jan 24, 2001)

Bart,

I have 2 FT's and they are powerful rods. One is 13'8" and the other is 14'2" with a slighly beefed up tip. The tip (even on the 13'8") is not soft. I would decribe it as fast action, not as fast as the HST but fast. The midsection is fairly stiff with a fulcrum butt. Compared to a primo syncro it is a lot more rod. The American record was set with the 13'8" FT.

The only problem with the FT's is that they are no longer in production. But TC has been known to build whatever the customer wants and is willing to wait for... 

A rod that impresses me right now is the ZTI (zziplex tournament international). It is somewhat similar in action/feel to the FT. The biggest differences are a slightly stiffer tip and slightly more bendable (notice I did not say soft) midsection. The first 2 feet or so is just a bit stiffer than my 13'8" FT, but not quite as stiff as the beefed up 14'2". It has a great bend profile when loaded, sort of a stretched "V" instead of a "C".

If you want a POWERFUL rod that has proven very profecient with a flat arc cast then take a look at the TTR. I threw it the second half of 2006 and used it at the Primo event.

Hope this helps Bart.

Tommy


----------



## barty b (Dec 31, 2004)

Yeah, Thanks guys, I'm just looking for educated opinions from people who hve had experience with these rods. I guess when I get to Shallote I can check some out.
I was looking/reading on the Century Carbon Metal Express. I have recieved some good feedback from Keith White before on this rod. Anybody over here have anything to say about the CME?


----------



## Tommy (Jan 24, 2001)

Bart,

My brother Charlie (big brother) has one. I have thrown it and it is a great rod. I think that it may be better suited for a 125 sinker though. i'm sure it would throw the 150, but would not be my 1st choice.

I figured Frosty would have all kinds of toys for you to try... 

When you get here in April, you can try all the tourney rods I've got.

Tommy


----------



## barty b (Dec 31, 2004)

Tommy said:


> Bart,
> 
> My brother Charlie (big brother) has one. I have thrown it and it is a great rod. I think that it may be better suited for a 125 sinker though. i'm sure it would throw the 150, but would not be my 1st choice.
> 
> ...


Yeah, Mike is REAL busy right now (kids,2 jobs etc..) Thanks for the offer,I'll bug ya in Shallote


----------



## Connman (Apr 14, 2001)

Barty , you have a true tournament rod in the Primo syncro . That rod has been used by a few Brits to hit close to 290 yards . Its way too early for you to be changing rods . Work on technique first and when you get over 700' maybe look at something else


----------



## barty b (Dec 31, 2004)

Your right Conn, I think I will rethink the Primo, I love the Vmax which is like a little brother to the Primo, Thanks for the input.


----------



## terpfan (May 30, 2002)

i hear a lot of good thing about century carbon metal.


----------



## Mark G (Nov 15, 2004)

I have heard the CME for some big hitters is a bit soft and slow, I have been keeping an eye on the reviews of the new century rod, the crest (CMC). I don't think it is available in production yet, but is being reviewed on the long distant board by Keith White and company.


----------



## barty b (Dec 31, 2004)

Yeah, Keith is real big on the SRE right now. BTW for all you guys that visit that forum I am "florida caster" over there


----------



## clpoudnine23 (Dec 21, 2005)

*Century CME*

I traded for one of these rod a couple years ago. I do not have a lot of experience with all kinds of tournament rods but I think Tommy is right saying it would better suit 125g. The tip is a little soft for 150g but plenty of power in the mid section. It would be nice to get some practice in if the cold would let up a bit. I am looking for some new personal best by spring time.


----------



## Tommy (Jan 24, 2001)

Charlie,

Are you coming to Shallotte???

I hope you can make it.

Tommy


----------



## clpoudnine23 (Dec 21, 2005)

*Tommy...*

Not going to make it but I plan on making it to a few tourny's this year. I went casting Tuesday for the first time in three months (non fishing that is ) and did ok. Looking forward to meeting Mr. Wall again.


----------

